# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Broken Isles [WIP]

## KaiAeon

I started working on this map some time ago but I didn't make much progress after the initial sketch due to life getting in the way. I even moved it to Inkscape but I prefer the traditional method of mapmaking more. 

So, here I am redoing the map and adding many additional elements not previously included in the initial sketch. Your honest critique is welcome.

I aim to improve my perspective and colour pallete/scheme and experiment with a map border. The crest will be basic with no embellishments as yet.

### Latest WIP ###


Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## wminish

This is looking really good so far, the overall layout is very good and I'm really liking the style that you've chosen for the mountains and forests. 

One critique that I would offer at the moment is that the lettering in some of the place names isn't very well aligned, this could be corrected with some guidelines though when you go to ink it in. Also the landmasses that have cliffs on both sides kind of break the 3D effect a bit, for example, the landmass with the town Dustorn on it looks a bit funny. you could remove the visible cliffs on the top side and use shadowing on the water to imply a cliff on that side of the landmass.

Great start though, I look forward to seeing the progress on this going forward.

----------


## KaiAeon

Thanks for the critique @wminish. I thought the same about the cliffs at the top side of the landmasses. It could work for a top down view but not for the (semi-)isometric view I'm going for with this one. 

This draft is just a sketch on A4 size paper. I will transfer it to A3 smooth cold pressed paper later for inking and colouring. I will correct the handlettering then.

This map is a re-do/continuation of the Broken Dreams map I started on last year but never finished. 

Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## KaiAeon

First draft done. 


Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## KaiAeon

I've started copying the map over onto A3 paper remembering to keep pencil marks light. :-)

The landmasses are done. Feel free to give advice or critique. 

### Latest WIP ###


Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## wminish

Hey Kai, the cliffs around the continent edge are looking very good.

----------


## KaiAeon

Thanks.

The pencil work is done so to speak. I just need to add the sea monsters, but I will do after inking. So, inking is up next.

### Latest WIP ###


Sent from my SM-A315F using Tapatalk

----------


## KaiAeon

Inking is done. I don't know if I should colour it though.

----------

